# Equalizers



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

If someone wanted to "depress" the frequency range across a broad spectrum, anyone have an inexpensive EQ you would use?

Here's the backround:

I'm currently in the process of building a mini line array -- 12 "full range" drivers and a horn tweeter per speaker. 

The "Full Range" driver is flat to about 200hz. 
With all of the drivers coupling, I have an SPL of ~102db at 80hz with only 8 drivers, much less the 12 I'll be using. Of course, it's much louder (~10dbs) at 200Hz. 
I'm going to go with an active crossover with this system.
My initial crossover point is going to be relatively high.. maybe in the 6k-8k range

What I'm thinking about doing is reducing the output of the tweeter via its amp and "depressing" the frequency band from the crossover to ~60Hz to get a flat FR that will meld with the subwoofer I'm also building -- an ACI SV10" driver and plate amp I found on Craigslist for $80.

So, any suggestions? Again, inexpensive is the word here. I will actually probably use the BFD for the time being, but eventually "upgrade" should I like the results of my project.

JCD


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Not quite getting your set-up there, but if you want an inexpensive yet flexible EQ, look for a pair of older dbx or Symetix ½-rack space parametrics on e-Bay. I think a few other companies like Presonus still sell them new, but of course that will be more expensive. 

Other options of decent-quality gear would include the older 3 or 4-band Ashly parametrics, although I expect they’ll cost a bit more. A rare stereo model is up on eBay right now – primo condition from an installation. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Ashly-PQ66-para...7QQihZ020QQcategoryZ23788QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

(If you plan to display it in your equipment rack, this particular incarnation is more attractive than its predecessors. A subsequent PQ-16 (mono) and PQ-26 EQ (stereo) is even better-looking, if you can find one, but will probably be quite a bit more expensive. I think I e-Bay’d my PQ–16 for $165 several years ago.)

Of course, Behringer has an analog parametric you can probably find cheap – like the ½-rack models, you’ll need a pair of them. I’d put my money on the Ashly, though.

I think I’d avoid the analog Rane PE- parametrics. I’ve used the PE-15 in a PA systems, and it injected some audible high-frequency hash into the system.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

